# Cheap Mods to 5K Turbo



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

What are some cheap mods to the 5000 S Turbo ? Im talking about exhaust upgrades, intercoolers, chips, ?
Also I have 15 x 6J wheels with 5 x 112mm wheels ET45. If I get rims those size would I have to worry about lug nuts ? I mean as long as they are 5 x 112 mm right ? Should I worry about offset/ brake clearance ? What are my wheel options ? Can I go without ET45 wheels ?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Cheap Mods to 5K Turbo (OchoCinco5k)*

For a chip I'd recommend Ben Swann. http://www.gtquattro.com/ Exhaust would be cheapest if you fab it yourself. Wheels with a different offset will work as long as there not 18's. Only reason you'd need to change the lugs is for aftermarket wheels cause some are cone seat vs. the stock ball seat lugs. If you do get a chip it would also be a good idea to install a bypass valve. Ben sells kits to do so.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Cheap Mods to 5K Turbo (yodasfro)*

Ive seen on a YouTube Video that theres a 3inch Exhaust for the 5K Turbo.
Any idea where I can find one ?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Cheap Mods to 5K Turbo (OchoCinco5k)*

Well there's TAP1 but I wouldn't waste my money with them. Just bring it to a good local muffler shop and have them make you a nice 3" system. Then there's the other thing it's a FWD auto and modding it can be hard on an already weak tranny.


----------



## srvfan84 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Cheap Mods to 5K Turbo (yodasfro)*

Total Audi Performance (TAP1.com) makes a wastegate spring/chip upgrade that some of my 5kq friends like a lot. I've been thinking about getting it for my 200q. It runs ~$500 and would probably give you a better performance/$ over upgrading to a 3" exhaust. I mean both are probably gonna cost you about that much.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Cheap Mods to 5K Turbo (srvfan84)*

Hmm not gonna matter now. My cars being sold b8te water pump is phucked nd so is the fuel line.
I think Ill get a DC2 Integra next, I looed at Bride seats for them and they run 2200 for 1 seat !!!


----------



## Dieselkraftstoff (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Cheap Mods to 5K Turbo (srvfan84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *srvfan84* »_Total Audi Performance (TAP1.com) makes a wastegate spring/chip upgrade that some of my 5kq friends like a lot. I've been thinking about getting it for my 200q. It runs ~$500 and would probably give you a better performance/$ over upgrading to a 3" exhaust. I mean both are probably gonna cost you about that much.

I'll be trying Brian's ( http://www.gtquattro.com) ECU chip, waste gate spring, and bypass valve in two weeks.
I'll give a report.


----------



## Dieselkraftstoff (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Cheap Mods to 5K Turbo (Dieselkraftstoff)*

I installed the stuff I bought from Ben Swann.http://www.gtquattro.com
Nice boost ! Its a significant improvement!
I had Ben install the chip in my ECU, I also got the stiffer waste gate spring and his intercooler bypass kit to keep from blowing the end caps off my intercooler while shifting.
Everything is streight forward. He provides illustrated instructions for the bypass kit. The ECU swap and Wastegate spring installtion is a breeze.


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: Cheap Mods to 5K Turbo (Dieselkraftstoff)*

Nice man. Well now were just looking for a chaper guy to work on it on the side to fix the fuel line, maybe getting it running better.
How easy is the ECU Chip install ? I know Ben would put in the chip itself but how quick was it/shipping and installing the ECU again ?
How easy is the WGSping and DV install ? Where is the Diverter Valve diverting its airflow ?
Bout how much more kick did it have ?


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*got a q for ya*

i have in my posession an intercooler from a 200 it appears to have some sort of sensor in the inlet is this a pressure switch? or is it just to measure boost?







i need to get my turbo caddy finished and i only have a week to figure it out... also in the side of my wastegate there is a threaded hole. any idea what goes there?? i know it's not for the vaccum line


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: got a q for ya (lilgreydentwagen)*

Air intake temp sensor. The threaded hole on the WG is for a banjo bolt and hardline that hooks up to vacuum.


_Modified by yodasfro at 9:30 PM 9-3-2008_


----------

